# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Laying a timber floor on concrete

## joy.rob53

Hi again,     
I am working on my house now and I would like to lay timber flooring on my level concrete slab.  My only option for solid timber appears to be gluing the timber directly onto the concrete as I have a height issue......   But I keep getting conflicting advice about whether this actually works or whether the boards will eventually unstick and I will have problems.  I also am unsure about which is the best glue to use, so any advice would be appreciated! 
I have also looked at the possibility of an engineered, floating floor with timber veneer....  and while I would much prefer solid timber, I am wondering if I should be looking at this instead? 
Please help?!?   :Cry:

----------


## flathead

I had the same dilemma. After much debate, I have now gone the floating floor. Not sure about the long term bonding of glues between plywood and concrete.

----------


## Ricardito

Someone I recently met had his 2nd floor flat done with classic Tassie Oak fixed to plywood screwed on concrete floor the underlay and floating floor boards.

----------


## glock40sw

Direct stick to concrete is no problem. 
Use 12mm T&G with Selleys VBS vapour barrier system to seal the slab the use Selleys Direct stick adhesive to glue the boards down. 
There are a few installers in brisbane that have been doing it this way for a few years. Contact the ATFA for a list of approved installers. 
Direct stick is really not a DIY installation.

----------


## chods1

I am renovating my house and we are going with flooring direct stick to concrete slab, all the info that I have gathered is that so long as you seal and then glue with a reputable product all will be well. We are usind Sika products  any problems with this?

----------


## glock40sw

G'day.
I have never seem a direct stick done with Sika products.
Maybe other members have and can comment.

----------


## FloorDoctor

> I am renovating my house and we are going with flooring direct stick to concrete slab, all the info that I have gathered is that so long as you seal and then glue with a reputable product all will be well. We are usind Sika products any problems with this?

  Mate Sika products are amongst the best there is, have a look at my website and look at the installations page and you will see a hall floor that looks like blue  shiny marble,
That is how a sika damp proof membrane should look when 2 coats have been applied.
Then use a sika liquid batten glue system and as long as your fitting techniques are correct it will last forever.

----------


## glock40sw

Floordoctor.
Nice website.
Good looking floors. 
We have found that block parquetry is making a comeback. 
In the last month we have sold over 40 pallets of 14mm Block.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> G'day.
> I have never seem a direct stick done with Sika products.
> Maybe other members have and can comment.

  I have used a wide range of Sika products over many years and not once had any problems, it does what it says on the tin. It is a little more expensive than others but you get what you pay for as they say. :Wink:

----------


## campbc

Just wondering is laying timber on concrete floor more or the same expense as lino/laminate/tiles? Which would you recommend for a busy family when replacing the kitchen and should flooring be done before cabinets are in?

----------


## campbc

Is timber or laminate best for possible water leakage?

----------


## jago

As a thought dont forget termite protection of the slab edges. :2thumbsup:

----------

